# اليك التجيء يا ربي...



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

​ * اليك التجيء يا ربي
*​ 



​  هـــل أطـــرُقُ بــابــَـكَ بعــدَ ضيــاعِ الكـــلِّ​  أَوَ يصلُـــحُ أن أقــتَــرِبَ إليـــكَ بــذلّـــي​  ضيّعـــتُ أنـــا فـــرحتـــي منّــــي بجهـلـــــي​  قــــد كنـــتَ حبيبــــي وخلّـــي ​  أنــتَ بـــل أهلــــــي​  وتـــركــتُــكَ لكـنّــــي أعـــودُ فـتـــرحمنــــي​ ولا  بيـــديَّ إلاّ الــوَعـــدُ ليسـتُـــرَنــــي​  والقــلـــبُ بـــأحشـــائـــي يُنــــاديــــكَ​  أجبــِــرنــــي​  أشـتـــاقُ لحضـــنِ الآب وعطفُـــــه يقبَلُنـــــي​ 



​  جمّلنــــي فقبحــــي قـــد ذهَـــبَ حـتــّــى الأحشـــاء​  وســـوادُ اللّيــــلِ تســـرَّبَ فـــيَّ​  انتَشـــَــرَ الـــــداء​  أشتــــاقُ لخـــالِـــقِ مــن عـــدَمِ​  يـــدعـــو الأشيــــاء ​  فيُغيِّــــرَ قلبــــي ويُلبِسنــــي حُلَـــلاً بيضــــاء​  حُــلـــلاً بيضــــاء​  أشـتـــاقُ لحضـــنِ الآب وعطفُـــــه يقبَلُنـــــي​ 










​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 أكتوبر 2009)

انا بعشق الترنيمه دي
دايما برددها طول ما انا قاعده لوحدي
بسمع فيها صوت ربنا دايما بيقول
من يأتي الي ّ لا اخرجه خارجاً
بجد يا كليمو مش عارفه اشكرك ازاي 
علي اختيارها كموضوع صلاه
لانها فعلا صلاه عميقه جدا
بتلمس القلب التائب والنادم علي مرور 
سنين عمره هباء دون منفعه
وعندما يعود لرب المجد
يجده دائما فاتحا ذراعيه مبستماً حنونا
يمد يداه يمسح الدموع
تغسل الاثام ويغفر الذنوب
ما اعظمك يا الهنا يا ملك القلوب
انت وحدك الذي تعلم بحال خرافك الضاله
تبحث عنها وتردها اليك من جديد
وتخفف عنها كل اثقال الزمان
لك كل المجد
يا ملكنا وخلصنا
يسوع المسيح

وميرسي يا كليمو علي الصلاه
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 أكتوبر 2009)

أشـتـــاقُ لحضـــنِ الآب وعطفُـــــه يقبَلُنـــــي​ 



​  جمّلنــــي فقبحــــي قـــد ذهَـــبَ حـتــّــى الأحشـــاء​  وســـوادُ اللّيــــلِ تســـرَّبَ فـــيَّ​  انتَشـــَــرَ الـــــداء​  أشتــــاقُ لخـــالِـــقِ مــن عـــدَمِ​  يـــدعـــو الأشيــــاء ​  فيُغيِّــــرَ قلبــــي ويُلبِسنــــي حُلَـــلاً بيضــــاء​  حُــلـــلاً بيضــــاء​  أشـتـــاقُ لحضـــنِ الآب وعطفُـــــه يقبَلُنـــــي

صلاة رائعه  بجد
ميرسى كليموووو
​


----------



## المجدلية (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا كليمووووووووووووووووو


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم أيدك

وتسلم موهبتك

وشكرا لصلاتك *المميزه*

التى من القلب
*
آمـــــــــــــــــين*​


----------



## tena.barbie (1 نوفمبر 2009)

انا بحب الترنيمة دى جدااااااااااااا

ميرسى ليك كليمو على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## اكليل الشوك (1 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد صلاه جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا و ترنيمة رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة جدااااااااااااااااااااا ميرسى يا نهيسى على تعبك و مجهوداتك ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (4 نوفمبر 2009)

نيفين رمزي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل الرائع المميز

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل يا كوكي

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (4 نوفمبر 2009)

المجدلية

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل 

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل  النهيسى

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2009)

اكليل الشوك

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل 

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

